# Marin Heads Up



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

There seems to be a multiple city effort to target cyclists for violations. I heard.it quite a bit this morning.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I expect it will continue for a long time, its easy revenue.

I wish there was a law against riding with both ears plugged with a goddamn ipod, I had 2 morons almost turn into me abruptly on the trail on the way back from my ride.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Rhymenocerus said:


> I expect it will continue for a long time, its easy revenue.
> 
> I wish there was a law against riding with both ears plugged with a goddamn ipod, I had 2 morons almost turn into me abruptly on the trail on the way back from my ride.


 It is:

California Vehicle Code
V C Section 27400 Wearing of Headsets or Earplugs
Wearing of Headsets or Earplugs 
27400. A person operating a motor vehicle or bicycle may not wear a headset covering, or earplugs in, both ears. This prohibition does not apply to any of the following: 

(a) A person operating authorized emergency vehicles, as defined in Section 165. 

(b) A person engaged in the operation of either special construction equipment or equipment for use in the maintenance of any highway. 

(c) A person engaged in the operation of refuse collection equipment who is wearing a safety headset or safety earplugs. 

(d) A person wearing personal hearing protectors in the form of earplugs or molds that are specifically designed to attenuate injurious noise levels. The plugs or molds shall be designed in a manner so as to not inhibit the wearer's ability to hear a siren or horn from an emergency vehicle or a horn from another motor vehicle. 

(e) A person using a prosthetic device that aids the hard of hearing. 

Amended Sec. 45, Ch. 594, Stats. 2003. Effective January 1, 2004.


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

I found the best way to stay out of trouble is to stay out of the city. I have been riding country roads from town to town.


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm glad the cops will ticket...I have to say as a marinite it is frickin' annoying when the weekend riders blow through every stop sign and cross walk without any regard.

i don't even bother taking my daughter down to java hut until after 9:45 on sundays anymore-- too dangerous for her to be riding when the idiots come through.


----------

